# question about business mail in the wrong name



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

We have received two solicitations now, with our business name, and someone else's first name.
First one was from a bank - saying we qualified for a loan. Second one was from a payroll company- advertising their service. 

I don't even know where to begin to look to correct this, or to find out if it is fraud.

Any one have any ideas or had a similar thing happen?


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

Happens all the time, I personally just throw it away. I think its just crappy mailing lists they buy. I dont believe there is any sinister intent.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

If you have no intent on doing business with whoever sent the wrong information, why bother doing anything. Just toss it. It's what I do.


----------

